# Personal Decals on Car



## beeeeshang

I'm not a driver, but I'm thinking of starting to supplement my income.

I have some stickers on my car, and I was wondering if I would have to remove them in order to use my car for UberX.

Here is what I have on my car. I would really hate to have to get rid of them though..


----------



## Woober

Technically, yes. You would have to remove them. BUT - They have never actually inspected my car to my knowledge.


----------



## ValleyKip

Do, or do not. There is no "technically."


----------



## Route9

Hey, I didn't know you have to remove stickers. I got a couple, never heard anything. How do you remove them?


----------



## Woober

Warm them up with a heat gun or a hair dryer and peel


----------



## Lidman

Here's one sticker I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Route9

I've got no hair dryer nor heat gun. How about hot water.?


----------



## Woober

Park it in the sun on the next warm day, oh say around June. Ha ha ha


----------



## beeeeshang

So I guess I'll have to choose between my car's personality or more income..



Route9 said:


> I've got no hair dryer nor heat gun. How about hot water.?


If they're vinyl, you can usually just peel them off.


----------



## krazydrive

yes and no.i have seen drivers with stickers but it doesn't look right. pax might see your sticker before they get in and not like it and give you a low rating depending on the sticker.also stickers cheapen the look of a car.


----------



## Woober

I agree with crazydrive. Stickers just add a reason for some people to hate on you. Also they adversely affect the value of your vehicle.


----------



## Walkersm

I have never heard uber say anything about stickers. They are fine. Most passengers will never see the rear of your car anyway. You send in pictures of the rear of the car during the sign up phase. If they have an issue with them they will tell you then. If Uber starts dictating what your car looks like that is prime "employment status" area.


----------



## Woober

I never had to send pictures, but there were quite specific requirements outlined in the sign up process: car 10 years old or newer, no dents, no odors, clean interior, all 4 hubcaps in place, etc. They even suggested going easy on the after shave. No lie!!!

I suspect this may vary from city to city and time to time. But like I say, they never inspected my car or sniffed my armpits. (Good thing to LOL)


----------



## Walkersm

Woober said:


> I never had to send pictures, but there were quite specific requirements outlined in the sign up process: car 10 years old or newer, no dents, no odors, clean interior, all 4 hubcaps in place, etc. They even suggested going easy on the after shave. No lie!!!
> 
> I suspect this may vary from city to city and time to time. But like I say, they never inspected my car or sniffed my armpits. (Good thing to LOL)


oh OK Woober, I must be thinking of uberBlack. Yea if no pictures no problem then. Of course any offensive sticker might get you a complaint and deactivation. But aside from that the whole business is built on people driving their personal vehicles. Some are going to have some variation.


----------



## Woober

Yea right Walkersm, UberX is probably more lax than those cool-ass UberBlack guys


----------



## anexfanatic

I have a bunch on band-related stickers on the back of my car. They never said anything about it for Lyft when I did my mentor ride or for UberX.


----------



## cocoa

If you're planning on working Fri-Sat nights I wouldn't worry about it. Riders aren't going to see the back of your car. Even if they do they will be too drunk to read anyway.


----------



## anexfanatic

cocoa said:


> If you're planning on working Fri-Sat nights I wouldn't worry about it. Riders aren't going to see the back of your car. Even if they do they will be too drunk to read anyway.


I completely agree. UberX knows that you're using your personal vehicle and if they have a problem with that, they can rent out cars to their drivers that are completely clean of bumper stickers.


----------



## Badbeat

I have 2 stickers on my vehicle..... one reads "BEN CARSON 2016" ! the other reads "OBAMA SUCKS" I got a 10 buck tip the other night just because of my stickers! : )


----------



## Badbeat

beeeeshang said:


> So I guess I'll have to choose between my car's personality or more income..
> 
> If they're vinyl, you can usually just peel them off.


You can buy magnets the size of bumper stickers, then just your your stickers on the magnet....take them off at will!


----------



## Clifford Chong

Tx_female_Uber said:


> and it's really bad form to give someone a bad rating because of personal beliefs.


Wow you don't say....

I don't see how window stickers could decrease resale value. Are they really that hard to just...take it off?


----------



## 944turb0

who cares

uber has no standards


----------



## KBecks

I have an American flag on my vehicle that I'm not removing.


----------



## mystysue

I have no idea if stickers are a no no or not..
But I do know how to remove stickers ( I make signs and stickers for a living)
If the stickers are on the glass you take a razor blade and work your way under the corner and get it started then peel it off.
Depending on how long they have been on and if they have sat in the sun along time they can be more "stuck" on and you may need to use
the razor blade to help get it off more some times. After you get the the main sticker off take a product like goof off .. or preferably the orange based product
you can get from an auto parts store to get the sticky residue off .. afterwards clean the area with rubbing alcohol.

PLEASE NOTE...... DO NOT USE THE RAZOR BLADE METHOD ON STICKERS THAT ARE ON THE PAINTED AREAS OF CARS.
AS YOU CAN CHIP/SCRATCH/ DAMAGE THE PAINT.


----------



## glados

Your stickers are perfectly fine for UberX as they're unobstructive, and you wouldn't get rated down for it. You're fine, keep the stickers. They're cute too.

Just avoid political stickers and stickers with questionable messages.


----------



## wwstewart

One of my cars has a bumper sticker from a local business...zero complaints so far. 

I'm working on getting my other car approved...no stickers yet...but it does have flames painted (professionally) on the hood.


----------



## UberNorthStar

I have pink paw prints on my purple vehicle. Took the pics and Uber ok'd it. <shrugging shoulders>


----------



## JuanMoreTime

I have a Great Lakes die-cut decal and a COBB tuning decal on my ST. Nobody has ever mentioned either. Also, my car came with factory racing stripes. No adverse reactions there, either.


----------



## Fauxknight

glados said:


> Just avoid political stickers and stickers with questionable messages.


This. The stickers in question appear pretty tame and non-devisive, unless Uber specifically mentions anything I would leave them be.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK

I have a TON of stickers on the back of my car (it's pretty much plastered with them, mostly rat & dog-related) & I've never had to take pictures for Uber, but it has not been an issue. I've had a few pax comment, but I've probably only ever had three or four even see the back of my car.


----------



## Huberis

Michael - Cleveland, will his flag decal get him into Uber anymore?


----------



## limepro

If 16 year old ricer is your cars personality you may want to ditch the car because that domo represents. I'm surprised there isn't one hanging from the back bumper as well.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK

limepro said:


> If 16 year old ricer is your cars personality you may want to ditch the car because that domo represents. I'm surprised there isn't one hanging from the back bumper as well.


I have Domo fuzzy dice hanging from my rearview. 

No shame. I learned a long time ago to focus on what makes me smile & it makes me smile to have my personality evident from my bumper stickers/car. It makes me happy to see it & I don't really care if other people think it's tacky, because it's my car & I'm the one driving it.


----------



## EcoSLC

Hey, that's a Domo-kun sticker! Don't remove that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

glados said:


> Your stickers are perfectly fine for UberX as they're unobstructive, and you wouldn't get rated down for it. You're fine, keep the stickers. They're cute too.
> 
> Just avoid political stickers and stickers with questionable messages.


POST # 25/glados: YOUR messages are
NOT questionable.
You are
A-Machine-in-Service-to-FutureBORG.
Travis has become Cyborg in order to
Carry Out "The Prime Dollar Directive".

HAIL"BIG BROTHER KALABORGIAN"!
R E S I S T A N C E ...I S ... F U T I L E !


----------

